

Nest Labs Stops Selling Its Smoke Detector - JumpCrisscross
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/04/04/technology/nest-labs-citing-flaw-halts-smoke-detector-sales.html?partner=rss&emc=rss&_r=0&referrer=

======
jameskilton
tl;dr :: The "wave hand to deactivate" feature could accidentally trigger and
prevent the device from going off in the event of an actual fire or CO
release.

